# Sterling Cemeteries



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Working on getting pictures of all the Cemeteries near me
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
I got two places today you can check them out on the left side of the menu


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are some great pictures. Lots of inspiration.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, thanks so much! Lots and lots of inspiration!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Going to do Salem Cemeteries this weekend


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lotus said:


>


That's exactly what I've been looking for. I bought two large candle holders at Goodwill the other day and have been trying to figure out a way to incorporate them into a tombstone. They're a little more decoratvie and have cherubs on them, but that should be a perfect style for them.

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

my favorite one


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

great photos!

Last Sunday after the rains, we went to ur local cemeterie to take photos. Not as inspiring as yours.

Cant wait to see the shots from Salem.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

going to try to go all over MA to get pics


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Well If ya want to hike some I have a bunch in the town I live in that are abondoned in the woods. Very old and very spooky.
If you look at a topo map it will have the old ones usually marked.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ooooooooo I so want to do that


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pictures, I love looking at old cemetary's. My son and I went a few weeks ago and took some pics will try to get them posted. Oddly enough, the name of the cemetary was Oak Hill, same as one that there were pics of, the ones I took were from Oak Hill cemetary in Grand Raoids, Mi.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Joker, I think the candle sticks will make a great tombstone, I love the look of that tombstone, make sure you post a pic of yours, great idea, by the way!!


----------

